# Not much info...enlighten me



## Tommytempest (Mar 6, 2021)

My 70 tempest body plate is a little light on info. Can someone help decode it completely and explain more about my car. Btw I just got it and all the info I've found is general, not very specific


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

First Line
ST - Body Style; 70-23337 - 1970 Tempest T-37 (233) Hardtop (37) 
BT - Baltimore Plant.
02923 BDY - Internal Fisher Body sequencing numbers

Second Line
TR - Interior Trim - 282, Gold Cloth and Imitation Leather (Vinyl) 
50 50 Sierra Yellow Paint, Top and Lower Body

Third Line
04A - Built First week (A) of April (04) 
205 - Not sure, Possibly an exterior trim option or internal plant numbers

The T-37 was a new mid year (Feb '70) Tempest Hardtop model. 
Lots of conflicting information from Pontiac regarding whether there was a post version of the '70 T-37. Until the T-37 was introduced, the Tempest was only available as a 4 door or Post coupe. 
If you still have the original paint, a T-37 decal will be placed under the Tempest nameplate on the front fender

In May '70, the GT-37 was introduced. A V-8 with dual exhaust was standard. All the GTO powertrains were optional except Ram Air


----------



## Tommytempest (Mar 6, 2021)

Awesome! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tommytempest (Mar 6, 2021)

Tommytempest said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the info.


Where do I find out what engine was in it?


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Pontiac Historical Services








FAQ - General: GTO and Pontiac Reference Sources


Surprised this has not been brought up - a suggested reading list for us Pontiac enthusiasts. Let's list any books, journals, factory literature, CD's, or other printed materials tht may be of value. And, it does not have to necessarily be Pontiac specific if it can be applied to out hobby...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

For the engine, a little research on your part is required

On the back of the block is a casting number and date. This is the part number of the block and will give you the date the block was cast.

On the front of the block, just under the passenger side head is a stamped number (EUN) and a two letter code. 
The code is common over several years and with the casting date of the block will tell you exactly what engine you have.

Near the timing cover the VIN is stamped. If the block is original to the car the engine VIN will match the vehicle VIN on top of the dash.

On the middle of the cylinder head is another casting code. This will tell you what type of cylinder heads you have.

Dates are read as follows, ex: C260 - March 26 1970

You can plug in the numbers here or just provide them to the forum.



Pontiac Engine Code Search and more


----------

